# beware of pom-pom balls



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I recently bought a four-pack of pom-pom balls sold by Hartz. They were colorful, and I needed a new cat toy. When I opened the package and noted the construction I was a little concerned they might come apart easily and made a note to keep an eye on how fast the cats destroyed them. Mellie just loved to play with the balls. And it turns out, I was right to be concerned, too. I left her alone with a ball for only 30 minutes, and when I next checked on her I found she had _completely_ destroyed it, shredding it into many easily swallowed pieces. I have no idea whether she swallowed any and only hope that if she did, they're small enough to be passed. Now there's another one loose out here somewhere, and I'll have to try and find it before the same thing happens with that one.

Tim


----------



## Puma (Nov 29, 2004)

I have these pom pom balls as well. I was also concerned when I first got them, but Puma has not had any problems with them at all. Of course she is not as aggressive as I am sure your boys are :wink: 

Hope you find the other one before they do, I lways find them underneath the bed, couch, etc. they roll much to easily under there. Good luck


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

timskitties said:


> Now there's another one loose out here somewhere, and I'll have to try and find it before the same thing happens with that one.
> 
> Tim


Yikes. I hope that isn't the source of the strange noise your new little boy is making.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Kitty's Mom - no, thank goodness. He's improving rapidly. I posted an update recently:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=12930

and found the missing ball last night.

I'm getting used to being on hands and knees with flashlight peering under furniture!! :lol: :lol: 

Tim


----------

